# Geddes Rd near the dam



## mojo (Jul 23, 2003)

I start a new job tomorrow in ann arbor right down the street from the huron at geddes and dixboro. I'll do the exploring and fishing myself, I'm just wondering what fish are in that area. I assume smallies and gills but are there any pike or trout? Also, can I put my kayak in the river upstream of the dam and tool around? Thanks.


----------



## Globalgills (Mar 6, 2006)

You can hit alot alot of nice smallies beneath the spillway and around the bridge pilings. I would imagine you can hit walleyes, too. Lots of panfish and some decent catfishing, too. Typical stuff for that stretch of river. Don't plan on any trout, you have to hit the headwaters in Oakland County for them.......or Johnson Creek Here's one I tossed back in there last week







Check out my post in Warm Water about the Penninsular Park, it's right down the street; and I think the fishing is a little better. Give me a shout if you want to hit it.


----------



## tree dweller (Nov 5, 2001)

I fished above the dixboro dam a couple times this year. You can launch a canoe off Geddes Rd at Huron Pkwy or right there above the Dixboro dam. You will find some walleye, pike, bass and panfish in that area. That's as far down river as Ive fished in this county. 

Good luck at the new job.

-Jim


----------



## jfour1407 (Sep 12, 2006)

Can someone please tell me a good spot for walleye at that dixboro rd dam area? I fished there for the first time last week and nothing was biting. What am i doing wrong? I want some walleye....or anything big..


----------



## Globalgills (Mar 6, 2006)

It's tube time. Tie on a 3" brown tube hooked weedles with a split shot. If you are looking under the service drive bridge at the spillway, cast upsream toward the discharge, tight to the concrete wall. The big smallies love that vertical structure. As the tube drifts back toward you, take up the slack and watch for sudden stops.
If you're under the Dixboro Rd. Bridge, fling a tube or bump a crawfish crank off the bridge pilings.


----------



## jfour1407 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, i'll try that this weekend when i go out there. I personally think it was the weather, i went out sunday the 10th. I'm more interested in some huge walleye tho, i'll take a big bass don't get me wrong. Any help out there for helping me with finding the walleye at the dam? THANKS


----------

